# Imprimer avec Automator



## arnaudpierre57 (28 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour, 

Je recherche désespérément une solution pour imprimer en automatique avec Automator.

Le script serait le suivant : À chaque foi qu'un nouveau fichier .Pdf dont le nom du fichier commence par "bonjour" est placé dans le dossier "Bienvenu"; Automator imprime ce fichier en question.

Est ce possible avec Automator?

Merci.


----------



## zeltron54 (28 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Pas à ma connaissance avec automator.

Avec un petit applescript à exécuter en action de dossier cela est possible.


----------



## zeltron54 (29 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Le petit script récupère le nom du fichier déposé dans le dossier "Bienvenue", qui aura une action de dossier, puis si il y a une extension PDF et si le premier mot du nom est Bonjour, il ouvre ce fichier dans l'application par défaut et l'envoi à l'imprimante par défaut.

le script:

```
on adding folder items to Mon_Dossier after receiving Mon_Fichier
    
    tell application "Finder"
        set Mon_Dossier to Mon_Dossier as string --change chemin en texte
        set extens to file Mon_Fichier --recupere l extension du fichier
        set lextension to name extension of extens
        set appel to file Mon_Fichier as string -- recupere dans appel le chemin du nouveau fichier
        set nom to name of file Mon_Fichier as string -- recupere dans nom le nom du fichier
        
        if lextension is "pdf" then -- si extension est pdf
            if word 1 of nom is "bonjour" then -- si le premier mot du nom est bonjour
                print appel
            end if
        end if
    end tell
    
end adding folder items to
```

Pour installer tout ça il faut:
- Ouvrir l’application éditeur de script qui se trouve dans application—> utilitaires.
- Faire un copier coller du script dans une fenêtre de l’application
- Enregistrer sous : (exemple : Imprime_bonjour) sur le bureau
- Déplacer ce fichier dans: Utilisateurs —> « le nom d’utilisateurs » —> Bibliothèque —> Scripts —> Folder Action Scripts
Si les dossiers « scripts » et ou « Folder Action Scripts » n’existent pas il faut les créer avec le nom exact.
- Créer le dossier Bienvenue, pour la réception des fichiers, ou on veux ou avec le nom que l’on veux.
- Faire un clic droit sur ce dossier —> service —> Configuration des actions de dossier… (clic sur Lancer le service)
- Dans le fenêtre qui s’ouvre, dans la partie gauche vérifier que le nom du dossier ai bien la case activé de coché, dans la partie droite clic sur le + (choisir un script à joindre sélectionner le script.

Voilà on peut tout fermer.


----------



## Chris K (29 Novembre 2019)

Pour le fun : la version Automator





Pour arriver à cela il faut donc :

Lancer Automator et créer un nouveau document de type Action de dossier
Puis configurer les actions comme dans la capture écran (le dossier « Bienvenue » doit être créé au préalable) et Enregistrer...


----------



## zeltron54 (29 Novembre 2019)

@ *Chris K*

Bonjour,
Je connais très mal automator, mais cela fonctionne très bien    et plus simple que le script


----------



## Chris K (29 Novembre 2019)

zeltron54 a dit:


> @ *Chris K*
> 
> Bonjour,
> Je connais très mal automator, mais cela fonctionne très bien    et plus simple que le script



Hello,

Ah ben tu vois moi me suis intéressé il y a peu à AppleScript que je trouve assez déroutant mais vraiment puissant.


----------

